# Brand new official face lift pictures



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

From all of us to all of you...


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

2


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

3


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

4


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

5


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

Final


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice shots. :thumbup: 

The facelift looks good with those 18" wheels. Looks a bit like an M3. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

It could've been a nice facelift-- but they had to screw up the front bumper. Fortunately, this is relatively easy to replace w/ a better looking unit. Does anyone think that the bumper is attractive?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

robg said:


> *It could've been a nice facelift-- but they had to screw up the front bumper. Fortunately, this is relatively easy to replace w/ a better looking unit. Does anyone think that the bumper is attractive? *


Many have said that it looks better than the old, "busy" coupe bumper


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the pics.

BTW, it says 'Hawaii' in the pics. Someone posted this awhile ago about the facelift photo shootings in Hawaii. Anyone remember that ?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Thanks for the pics.
> 
> BTW, it says 'Hawaii' in the pics. Someone posted this awhile ago about the facelift photo shootings in Hawaii. Anyone remember that ? *


I also remembered.

Is there any mention in that text or on the website about whether this is "Mystic Blue"?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I also remembered.
> 
> Is there any mention in that text or on the website about whether this is "Mystic Blue"? *


Sorry, unfortunately no mention of color name. Is Mystic Blue a new color ?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Sorry, unfortunately no mention of color name. Is Mystic Blue a new color ? *


Rumors that Steel Grey and Topaz Blue are being discontinued and (very possibly) replaced by Sterling Grey and Mystic Blue


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I really like those 18s. I wonder how much they weigh?

--SONET


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

The profile looks great! Still hate the front bumper cover! :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> *I really like those 18s. I wonder how much they weigh?
> 
> --SONET *


probably in the 25 lb range


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

SONET said:


> *I really like those 18s. I wonder how much they weigh?
> 
> --SONET *


Dunno, but I'll be happy to sell you mine when my tires wear out. (I'm lusting after a set of BBS RG-Rs or RS-GTs)


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

yikes
I wonder how much the forged ones on the new 'track' Z weigh?  

I just stopped by the Nissan dealer today and sat in one. I had forgotten how sleezy the salesmen can be (especially after my great Cutter experience!). I hate how they all use the same sleezy tactics, i.e. saying they're going to grab a card inside and bringing the sales manager over instead, saying "What can we do to get you to drive this car home today?" and writing their name on their card like they are newbies. :tsk:

Sorry for the rant heh

--SONET


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *Dunno, but I'll be happy to sell you mine when my tires wear out. (I'm lusting after a set of BBS RG-Rs or RS-GTs) *


Yours are different than the ones on the '04 (or are you buying a facelifted coupe?). Thanks though! :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Oops, sorry, space cadet here. There's a NEW 18 incher on the option sheet these days... I would guess a lot of the new ones will be offered for sale.


----------

